# Movie Ticket Prices



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Found a possible indicator of cost of living. The Cinepolis website has a listing of all their theaters in Mexico. Don't have the website in front of me but you can pull it up on Google. Click on Cartelera then on Ciudad. Click on the theater name to get prices. Didn't look at all of them but Orizaba, Vera Cruz had cheapest matinee at 29 Pesos. Some cities were over $40 for the matinee. Besides the prices it's interesting to see what cities have a theater and how many screens. I've looked at the Cinemark and Cinemex/Multimax sites too but Cinepolis appears to cover many more cities and is in more smaller places too. I enjoy going to the movies and since most American movies are shown in English with subtitles it's easy entertainment.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some smaller theaters are 25 pesos for the matinee showings, or for seniors anytime.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some smaller theaters are 25 pesos for the matinee showings, or for seniors anytime.


That's good to know but for someone wondering about cost of living differences between say Saltillo and Oaxaca I think this is a pretty good indicator. And knowing places like Comitan have a modern multiplex playing current movies makes them much more attractive to me. We all have our vices, LOL!


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

Here in toluca its about 27-37 per movie depending on the time of day. We also have a 1 peso movie theater. Its a little bit older movies but not outdated. Like the green hornet was there 3 months after it was no longer at the bigger theaters


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Lumiere near me in Mexico City, and tickets are always $26 for me since I have one of those very useful INAPAM senior discount cards. They show mostly foreign films (with subtitles) and the occasional good Mexican that comes out.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Is that bad?*

Isn't that like $2.90 american? I love going to the movies and since Uruapan has two with several screens each, I'm thrilled at the prices. Oh, how much is popcorn? LOL :clap2:



vantexan said:


> Found a possible indicator of cost of living. The Cinepolis website has a listing of all their theaters in Mexico. Don't have the website in front of me but you can pull it up on Google. Click on Cartelera then on Ciudad. Click on the theater name to get prices. Didn't look at all of them but Orizaba, Vera Cruz had cheapest matinee at 29 Pesos. Some cities were over $40 for the matinee. Besides the prices it's interesting to see what cities have a theater and how many screens. I've looked at the Cinemark and Cinemex/Multimax sites too but Cinepolis appears to cover many more cities and is in more smaller places too. I enjoy going to the movies and since most American movies are shown in English with subtitles it's easy entertainment.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> Isn't that like $2.90 american? I love going to the movies and since Uruapan has two with several screens each, I'm thrilled at the prices. Oh, how much is popcorn? LOL :clap2:


Not bad at all. The point of my post however is that by seeing what Cinepolis charges in different cities you can get a sense of what the cost of living is in one place compared to another. Not trying to find the very cheapest theater chain although if a quality theater shows the same movies at lower prices than Cinepolis that's great.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, duh, sorry.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

Here in Morelia it is 61$ pesos for a regular show. The VIP theatres (which are worth the money!) are 100$ pesos a ticket. 100$ pesos is still cheaper than the theatre in Canada that I go to and the popcorn and snacks are way cheaper too! When I go to a movie in Canada I spend about 20$ by myself and 45$ with a date. It's ridiculous! Sooo happy I can go to a movie down here and pig out on snacks at an affordable rate. 

The VIP theatres are worth it because I find Mexicans often talk through movies and answer their phones. Bad theatre etiquette, but it is probably because they don't need to hear the sound in the movie, they just have to read the subtitles, so maybe the idea is "I'm not disturbing anyone's reading by chatting with my friend." VIP = less people, and a more comfortable experience, reclining chairs and waiter service. Awesome!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

djenmexico said:


> Here in Morelia it is 61$ pesos for a regular show. The VIP theatres (which are worth the money!) are 100$ pesos a ticket. 100$ pesos is still cheaper than the theatre in Canada that I go to and the popcorn and snacks are way cheaper too! When I go to a movie in Canada I spend about 20$ by myself and 45$ with a date. It's ridiculous! Sooo happy I can go to a movie down here and pig out on snacks at an affordable rate.
> 
> The VIP theatres are worth it because I find Mexicans often talk through movies and answer their phones. Bad theatre etiquette, but it is probably because they don't need to hear the sound in the movie, they just have to read the subtitles, so maybe the idea is "I'm not disturbing anyone's reading by chatting with my friend." VIP = less people, and a more comfortable experience, reclining chairs and waiter service. Awesome!



I keep reading about things like waiter service in theaters, cheap prescriptions and doctors even doing housecalls, open air markets with cheap but fresher produce, etc and I have to wonder why Americans think the U.S. is superior!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why? Because they just don't know any better and may have never traveled outside of the USA. The vast majority can't speak another language, and many don't even handle English correctly. They have no idea that the rest of the world has advanced and much of it has surpassed the USA in many ways. On top of that, many of the 'old ways' retain advantages.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why? Because they just don't know any better and may have never traveled outside of the USA. The vast majority can't speak another language, and many don't even handle English correctly. They have no idea that the rest of the world has advanced and much of it has surpassed the USA in many ways. On top of that, many of the 'old ways' retain advantages.


It gets frustrating at times. I want to eat more fruit and vegetables, but even the prices at Walmart are expensive. To be able to buy very fresh produce at very low prices is enough of a reason to head south. I also take 6 prescription meds, and retiree healthcare through my company will take most of my pension. I really have no choice but to head south, or work as long as possible, and still head south anyways. It's a physical job, and they terminated our pension plan in 2008 so I'll get less than was promised, and have slowed pay progression to a trickle. Makes my choice easier, thank goodness for Mexico.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

vantexan said:


> I keep reading about things like waiter service in theaters, cheap prescriptions and doctors even doing housecalls, open air markets with cheap but fresher produce, etc and I have to wonder why Americans think the U.S. is superior!


Welfare.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

djenmexico said:


> Here in Morelia it is 61$ pesos for a regular show. The VIP theatres (which are worth the money!) are 100$ pesos a ticket. 100$ pesos is still cheaper than the theatre in Canada that I go to and the popcorn and snacks are way cheaper too! When I go to a movie in Canada I spend about 20$ by myself and 45$ with a date. It's ridiculous! Sooo happy I can go to a movie down here and pig out on snacks at an affordable rate.
> 
> The VIP theatres are worth it because I find Mexicans often talk through movies and answer their phones. Bad theatre etiquette, but it is probably because they don't need to hear the sound in the movie, they just have to read the subtitles, so maybe the idea is "I'm not disturbing anyone's reading by chatting with my friend." VIP = less people, and a more comfortable experience, reclining chairs and waiter service. Awesome!


Except for the VIP theaters, I haven't run into any in the D.F. that charge more than $50 for a regular adult ticket. It's odd that movies are more expensive in Morelia than here. Right now in the US, seeing first-run movies can cost you an arm and a leg, maybe $12 or more. When I use my INAMPAM card to see a movie here, the popcorn costs more than the film!

I hate it when people talk in the movies and answer their phones or even turn them on to see if they have a message because that bright little light is distracting. That's why I usually go to the Lumiere where children under 5 are not admitted and most of the patrons are there to see the movie and not to talk to their friends, in person or on the phone! I try to go during the week when the _salas_ are almost empty, and I can avoid the few rude patrons. I am one of those persons who shush people who talk while the film is rolling.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> . I am one of those persons who shush people who talk while the film is rolling.


Haha! I am one of those people too. But, I'm always reminded by my Mexican companion "Don't! They will fight you!" haha, I doubt that's true but I still feel weird about shushing them. I went to see the Green Lantern a few weeks back, subtitulada and this woman brought in her family with like 4 children all under 5 years of age. Why they didn't take them to the doblada screening I have no idea. Those kids had a ball running up and down the stairs and playing with the seats. The parents definitely got some dirty looks from me. ugh so frustrating, didn't enjoy the movie at all.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

djenmexico said:


> Haha! I am one of those people too. But, I'm always reminded by my Mexican companion "Don't! They will fight you!" haha, I doubt that's true but I still feel weird about shushing them. I went to see the Green Lantern a few weeks back, subtitulada and this woman brought in her family with like 4 children all under 5 years of age. Why they didn't take them to the doblada screening I have no idea. Those kids had a ball running up and down the stairs and playing with the seats. The parents definitely got some dirty looks from me. ugh so frustrating, didn't enjoy the movie at all.


I sometimes get dirty looks, but no one's picked a fight with me yet. Being a woman in her sixties with white hair has helped keep me out of physical altercations, I suppose. I mostly go to an art-film theater to see foreign films. I'm not interested in Hollywood blockbusters like Green Lantern, though I did make an exception for Harry Potter. You won't find children under five or large family groups in the movie theater I frequent, ¡gracias a Dios!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Superior*



vantexan said:


> I keep reading about things like waiter service in theaters, cheap prescriptions and doctors even doing housecalls, open air markets with cheap but fresher produce, etc and I have to wonder why Americans think the U.S. is superior!


I myself do not think the US is superior, just different in many ways to Mexico. Having my Mexican wife's two nieces come with us to San Diego last summer, both at different times where we have a condo they both commented on these differences. They still being in their teens and never been to the US before they both said that San Diego and LA were very new looking and very clean and the streets and freeways were incredibly well maintained and better than what they were used to in SLP, Mexico city or Guadalajara etc. Also they noticed how new the cars and trucks and buses were. They also noticed no graffiti which in parts of SLP in out of control and people seems to just leave it there.

They also noticed how cheap stores like Ross, Marshalls and the factory outlet centers were and what a huge selection most of the stores had in sizes and colors when they did find something they liked compared to where they shopped, Fabrica de Frances and Liverpool being exceptions, of course, but being more expensive that the mall anchor stores in San Diego, bedding and household necessities was one of the things they took back for mom.

They noticed our restaurants were expensive and the food was different and they were many more franchises around. They noticed how many people drive instead of the bus or taxi or walk around, and the nearly vacant streets compared to Mexico. They noticed no pot holes or 4 way stop signs on most corners and that traffic was much faster and the freeways were huge and multiple and more efficient. They really both loved Hollywood Blvd. on Saturday night.

In Sept. my wife and I came back to visit our friends from Canada that had rented a condo on a resort golf course in Palm Springs and she was telling me how she though it was very different and green and manicured landscaping and block walls around so many communities with security. When we went to any restaurant or store she found people their communicating with her in Spanish. All three of them were impressed with the way almost all houses and building have no security gates, fences [wrought iron or solid steel as in central Mexico] or block walls around them and everything is open and easy to see, especially the residential areas with lawns and big lots. They found that very attractive and classy and maybe even had a sense of freedom and security they were not used to, I am speculating.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the U.S. too but one thing stands out to me is what's the point of having a million choices if you can't afford them? The U.S. is great if you make good money. And more power to those who have money, it's not about envy. But our country is expensive, and for many of us the pay hasn't kept up. So I'm glad I have the option of moving somewhere less costly.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

We have no theater in Catemaco, but I hear there is one in San Andres 9 miles away. So in the Tepetapan RV and Villas park we have an very large movie library with maybe 1000 titles. My casita offers one recliner, homemade snacks, it's BYOB and no waiter service. It's all free with no smoking, screaming kids or cell phone chatters. Sometimes the picture quality isn't great, but nothings perfect.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> We have no theater in Catemaco, but I hear there is one in San Andres 9 miles away. So in the Tepetapan RV and Villas park we have an very large movie library with maybe 1000 titles. My casita offers one recliner, homemade snacks, it's BYOB and no waiter service. It's all free with no smoking, screaming kids or cell phone chatters. Sometimes the picture quality isn't great, but nothings perfect.


Now that's a good deal!


----------

